# Cattleya Walkeriana temperature



## spes1959 (Jan 3, 2022)

Someone of you follow the instructions of Charles and Margaret L. Baker about temperature for Cattleya Walkeriana?
Winter days average 74-76F (23-24C), and nights average 50-53F (10-12C), with a diurnal range of 23-24F (13C).
Thank you so much for your answer


----------

